# fakeraid not activating on boot

## JumboAg

I've got a "fakeraid" setup on my box.  The RAID volume is NOT the boot device.

Every time I boot my system, I have to manually run a "dmraid -a y" to activate the raid set under /dev/mapper.

I know I could hack a startup script to do it for me, but what is the *proper* way to have gentoo activate raid drives at boot time so I can mount them via the /dev/mapper/xyz name in fstab during bootup?

----------

## upengan78

 *JumboAg wrote:*   

> I've got a "fakeraid" setup on my box.  The RAID volume is NOT the boot device.
> 
> Every time I boot my system, I have to manually run a "dmraid -a y" to activate the raid set under /dev/mapper.
> 
> I know I could hack a startup script to do it for me, but what is the *proper* way to have gentoo activate raid drives at boot time so I can mount them via the /dev/mapper/xyz name in fstab during bootup?

 

Can you post your grub.conf?

I use fakeraid- RAID 1 on Dell PC with gentoo on it and GRUB boot loader.

I don't have to run dmraid -a y when I boot this system.

----------

## JumboAg

gentoo's not my "primary" linux distribution on the box, so my bootloader/grub config is actually on an Ubuntu partition and is grub2 (which s*cks compared to grub, but they call it progress  :Smile:   )

Here's the grub.cfg entry for the Gentoo layout:

menuentry "Gentoo With Framebuffer Support" {

set root=(hd0,5)

linux /boot/kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r6_2010-0123c  root=/dev/sda5 video=uvesafb:1600x1200-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:NewLinux console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash

}

----------

## upengan78

 *JumboAg wrote:*   

> gentoo's not my "primary" linux distribution on the box, so my bootloader/grub config is actually on an Ubuntu partition and is grub2 (which s*cks compared to grub, but they call it progress   )
> 
> Here's the grub.cfg entry for the Gentoo layout:
> 
> menuentry "Gentoo With Framebuffer Support" {
> ...

 

Thanks for replying,

I have below as kernel line,

EDIT :

```
root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel1 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/mapper/isw_cccegdefga_Volume03 dodmraid

initrd (hd0,0)/initramfs

```

I see dodmraid is missing in yours, wondering if that is the cause. Also, it is tricky when and where you run grub-install command in RAID..It has been long time  :Sad: 

----------

## JumboAg

I wouldn't think I'd need to do anything special in grub-install since the boot and root partitions are not under raid.  My only device under raid 1 control is a standalone partition.  I will try the dodmraid line though.

----------

## upengan78

 *JumboAg wrote:*   

> I wouldn't think I'd need to do anything special in grub-install since the boot and root partitions are not under raid.  My only device under raid 1 control is a standalone partition.  I will try the dodmraid line though.

 

correct, I did not read carefully root=/dev/sda5  :Smile: . good luck !

----------

## JumboAg

no dice on using dodmraid in my grub.cfg.   I still have to execute dmraid -a y to get the /dev/mapper info loaded.

----------

